# Из-за позвоночника изменения в ноге??



## Ggelena (4 Май 2007)

У моего сына, 21 год рос 180, вес 70 кг, визуально левая  нога тоньше другой  немного в области бедра и сильно заметно в области икры. Как-будто нет или мало внешней части икроножной мышцы.
Длина одинаковая. Когда идешь рядом , заметно,что он как-то странно ставит левую ногу. Оказывается, он с детства не может ходить на  левой пятке, и сейчас узнал, что не может ходить на внешней стороне ступни.

В детские годы ноги были одинавыми, походка ног не отличалась, по при выполнении упражнения в положении сидя он не мог левой рукой достать пальцы левой ноги, рефлекторно сгибалось левое колено.

В детстве занимался борьбой, баскетболом. Травм не было. всегда и сейчас подвижен, вынослив. Ни на что не жалуется.

Прошли исследования:
1.Спиральная КТ 124к. - Остеохондроз поясничногоотдела позвоночника с протрузией дисков L3-L4,L4-L5,L5-S1
2.Биомеханика: -При раздражении левого м/берцового нерва реакция нетипичная   возб. б/берцовых нервов Д=S.
Невропатологом поставлен диагноз:
Поставлен диагноз: остеохондроз на фоне протрузии дисков L3-L4,L4-L5,L5-S1спинальной миелопатией с умеренн дистрофией,парезом левой ноги.
Назначено лечение:1) актовегин 2,0 в/м №20, 
2) ас.wicolinici 1,0 в/м №10, 
3)нейромидин 1,0 в/м №10,
4)нейровитан 1т. днем 1 мес.
5)массаж левой ноги
6)Д Арсенваль левой ноги, магний на поясн.
( Я не медик, переписала все как поняла). 
Я не ставлю под сомнение диагноз. Но это очень серьезно. Впереди еще целая жизнь. Может нужно еще пройти какие-нибудь обследования, чтобы понять что это, почему  и от чего.
Я так виновата перед ним, что вовремя не занялась изменениями,даже точно и не могу сказать , когда заметила. разницу в ногах. Лет 5-7? назад.


----------



## Ell (4 Май 2007)

Z надо полагать L ?


----------



## Ggelena (4 Май 2007)

Да. Это моя невнимательность. Исправила.


----------



## Ell (4 Май 2007)

Лечение амбулаторное?


----------



## Ggelena (4 Май 2007)

Да. Дневной стационар. Еще не начали. После праздников.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (4 Май 2007)

Электронейромиография проводилась?


----------



## Ggelena (7 Май 2007)

Простите, что отвечаю не сразу.  Надеюсь, Вы прочитаете мой ответ.

Нет, не проводилась. По направлению невропатолога в областной травматологической больнице в кабинете функциональной диагностики и биомеханики проведено какое-то обследование и выдана выписка :"При раздражении левого м/берцового нерва реакция нетипичная ,
  возб. б/берцовых нервов Д=S."


----------



## Кронмед (7 Май 2007)

Что-то у Вашего сына с суставами. Надо бы показать его мануальному терапевту, что бы он посмотрел таз и все суставы левой ноги. Есть подозрение, что вся имеющаяся на сегодня неврология-  *вторична!*


----------

